# What the heck?



## marie87

Soy nueva, es la primera vez que escribo y no sé mucho inglés, espero no molestar mucho.
Encontré  la frase 'What a heck' en una canción de Sumo. Busqué 'heck' en el diccionario, significa caramba. También encontré en el foro otros usos, en donde se reemplaza 'hell' por heck para no decir ' palabras que no se deben'.
No creo que este sea el caso. ¿En fin, qué significa 'what a heck'?  ¿'ay, caramba'?

Gracias.
mary87


----------



## Reina140

Es una manera amable por decir: "What the hell".


----------



## RVC

Es más común escuchar "What the heck", reemplazando a "What the hell" que se traduce de diferentes maneras. Usado así solo como una expresión sería: ¡Qué importa! o qué cuernos (o carajo) importa! Si se usa al principio de una pregunta como "What de heck is this?", sería: ¿"Qué diablos (o cuernos) es esto?".

Supongo que la expresión depende del lugar donde vivas.


----------



## Mate

Sin más contexto que el que aportas, yo diría que what a heck siginifica qué diablos, qué cuernos o qué miércoles.
Esta última sería la mas cercana ya que se usa para evitar decir qué mierda, que es lo más parecido a what a hell.
Y perdón por decir palabras que no se deben decir


----------



## marie87

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## otromanuel

¿Cómo puedo traducir la expresión "what the  heck", por ejemplo en: 'What the heck is going on here'? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Namakemono

¿Qué narices? ¿Qué porras? ¿Qué demonios? ¿Qué leches?
Y así un montón dependiendo de la formalidad de la situación.


----------



## juandiego

¿¡Qué caramba pasa aquí!?
En fin, sustituye caramba por cualquier palabra que consideres apropiada como connotador de cierta indignación (*caramba*, narices, etc...), pero no en un grado demasiado grave ya que creo que para ello en inglés dicen: _What the hell..._, que sería más maleducado.


----------



## patman0623

The dictionary does not have a definition for _heck_. We often say _What the heck?_ as a sanitized version of _What the h*ll?_

The definition given for the latter translation is _Qué demonios?_ However, I am looking for a clean version (will not offend anyone): I do not know of _demonios_ is clean enough use for say, around my grandparents.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

In Spain "¿qué demonios?" (remember that in Spanish you must put a question mark at the beginning of the question) it is not a vulgar expression, but I do not know if in other countries it would be. You can also use "¿qué diantre?" or "¿qué diantres?", which are clean version and nobody will offend if you use it.


Hope it helps.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## Carrie B

I agree with Antpax, "¡qué demonios!" is soft. Anyway, you can also translate it as "¡qué caramba!" which is even softer.

Cheers!


----------



## IbelithLP

¿Alguien me podría decir cómo se traduce la siguiente frase al castellano, por favor?: "What the heck?"
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## envie de voyager

What the heck = "That was unexpected"  OR  "I don't understand this."


----------



## Clavelito

Podría traducirse con algo así como "¿qué diablos...?"


----------



## IbelithLP

Muchas gracias, Clavelito.


----------



## Patronux

Me parece que, como dijo Clavelito, puedes usar "¿Qué demonios/rayos/diablos/cuernos...?" Siempre con un tono de sorpresa desagradable.


----------



## aurilla

Patronux said:


> Me parece que, como dijo Clavelito, puedes usar "¿Qué demonios/rayos/diablos/cuernos...?" Siempre con un tono de sorpresa desagradable.


 
De acuerdo


----------



## brittynic

I think I saw in the other posts that in Mexico you can say "que chingados" to express what the hell, but I think this sounds a little vulgar. How would I say the equivalent to "what the hell" or "what the heck" ? I'm hoping to learn Mexican Spanish. 



Context:

1. I get a text message and look at my phone to see that my ex-boyfriend has written me. -What the heck!

2. I walk into a party and see that it's a sausage fest (only guys). -What the heck!

3. I found out an old classmate is pregnant with a teacher. -What the heck

4. Also, how would I say "What the heck are you doing?" 


¡Gracias!


----------



## coquis14

Well... There is one global :¡Qué carajo!.

Regards,


----------



## JeSuisSnob

It is an interjection. "Qué chingados" or "qué chingaos". And as you said is vulgar. You can also say as a response to the first three examples: "¡ah, chingá!" (or the euphemism "¡ah, caray!"). If you want to use a mild expression, the example that Coquis provided sounds good to me. 

For your last example, I'd also use "qué demonios":

"¿Qué demonios estás haciendo?"
"¿Qué carajos estás haciendo?"
"¿Qué chingados/chingaos estás haciendo?"

Best regards.


----------



## Esperanza302

(Estoy referiendo a lo que dijo Antpax)
?Me preguntaba: que significa diantre en el contexto de "¿qué diantre?" ? 
~muy agradecida


----------



## futureAFdoc

Hola! Como se dice "What the heck?" en espanol? Yo se que esta frase es diferente en cada pais. Gracias!


----------



## EddieZumac

futureAFdoc said:


> Hola! Como se dice "What the heck?" en espanol? Yo se que esta frase es diferente en cada pais. Gracias!


Bienvenido al foro.
"What the heck?" se puede traducir como "Qué demonio?"


----------



## Navel

Yo creo que también depende del contexto del escrito. Si utiliza un lenguaje más o menos agresivo se utilizaría algo más suave o incluso subido de tono.
En español tenemos muchas variaciones en los insultos por lo que se podría usar varios niveles.

Para un nivel poco grosero, creo que es más habitual decir en España <<¡Que leches!>>


----------



## micafe

Yo digo *"¿qué diablos?"*

De vez en cuando* "¿qué demonios?"* (como dijo Eddie pero en plural)


----------



## elena_s

I asked my Spanish teacher what the expression "What the heck?" would be translated into, used when a person is upset, surprised, or angry. He said that an older version of the phrase would be "Ay la flauta!" What would be a phrase a teenager would use?


----------



## colombo-aussie

Pero qué diablos / Pero qué demonios


----------



## futureAFdoc

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## JennyTW

Es que el sentido cambia según el contexto. Si dices "What the heck are you doing?" significa "¿Qué demonios/coño estás haciendo?"
Pero si dices "Oh, what the heck!" significa "¡Qué más da!


----------



## andresenglish7

¿Qué demonios está pasando aquí?


----------



## bravefish

juandiego said:


> ¿¡Qué caramba pasa aquí!?
> En fin, sustituye caramba por cualquier palabra que consideres apropiada como connotador de cierta indignación (*caramba*, narices, etc...),* pero no en un grado demasiado grave ya que creo que para ello en inglés dicen: What the hell..., que sería más maleducado*.


Así es. De hecho 'heck' es un eufemismo de 'hell'.


----------



## DavidWolf

Hasta donde entendí por lo que mi prima me ha contado, "heck" lo dicen en películas para niños y en algunas otras partes. Esto para evitar decir "hell" que suena un poco menos educado como ya se comento arriba.


----------



## micafe

elena_s said:


> I asked my Spanish teacher what the expression "What the heck?" would be translated into, used when a person is upset, surprised, or angry. He said that an older version of the phrase would be "Ay la flauta!" What would be a phrase a teenager would use?



I've never heard that ..

I don't know what teenagers say nowadays.. a totally different language, I guess..


----------

